# Play some of America's Best Courses



## MacRock (Apr 25, 2013)

Morty's Kids Golf Auctions - Play some of America's best courses, and help support a great golfing program for young people.

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to share with you a great place to get access to some of America's best golf courses, while at the same time supporting an challenging youth leadership program that focuses on teaching life lessons through golfing.

You can find great golf outing auctions at http://auction.mortyskids.com/

The Morty's Kids Mission
Our mission is to make the game of golf available to children, ages 7 to 18, by providing them with golf equipment, instruction from qualified PGA and LPGA professionals and the opportunity to actually play golf.  Special emphasis is placed on those who may not be able to play due to financial circumstances.
For more information on Morty's Kids, please visit http://mortyskids.com/


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

MacRock said:


> Morty's Kids Golf Auctions - Play some of America's best courses, and help support a great golfing program for young people.
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ...


This is sounds interesting! Also a good idea! Good job for you! Hope you can help many children whose dreaming to play golf..


----------

